# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Is South Korea as safe as Japan ?

## A ke bono kane kotto

Japan is famous for being one of the safest country in the world. I read stories of lost wallets being frequently returned without any alteration of content. Thefts are very rare indeed, and physical safety is only an issue if you hang out where you shouldn't, like in the Yakuza's world (but even there it's not so bad unless you are looking for trouble).

What abour Korea ? It is so similar to Japan is many ways that it wouldn't surprise me. South Korea is said to be about two decades' behind Japan economically, which places it about just when Japan reached its economic zenith before the bubble burst (no ill omen intended). So Korea should be about as _socially_ developed as Japan in 1990. So is it safe to assume that Korea is as safe as Japan ? (sorry for the pun  :Smilie:  )

----------


## akantor

The most significant advantage Korea has over Japan is Hangul. Hangul is absolutely an easy task to learn and you will be reading very quickly (being aware what you're reading can be another matter entirely). Japan has three alphabets. Just allow that to sink in. I truly do not know how English teachers who aren't fluent in Japanese make do, and with all my Japan is definitely more like America talk, Korea has more English signage than I noticed in Japan.

Both places have advantages and disadvantages, and there's not lots of time to touch on each of them here. After my lovely wife i debriefed our trip, we agreed that South Korea was the suitable country to shift to and teach English. That doesn't mean I wouldn't mind a visit to Japan to obtain a breather now and then.

P.S. I don't prefer to hear people attending Japan and saying ?this isn't like America by any means! Before visitng Korea first

----------

